# Coronado Beach Resort, San Diego--unusual offer



## Karen G (Jan 9, 2010)

We've had our exchange for Coronado Beach Resort for a year and we're checking in tomorrow. Two days ago they called and said they would be doing some "renovations" at the resort and wanted to offer us a two-bedroom unit at the Carlsbad Seapointer resort instead of CBR.  We've already made a lot of plans for things we want to do and see in the immediate vicinity of the CBR and we don't want to stay elsewhere.

The girl who called said the nature of the renovations is the replacing of soft goods, pictures, and that sort of thing. She said someone would need to come into our unit to take care of those things, and they wanted to offer us the stay at Seapointer because of the "inconvenience."  I asked her if they could make some other offer like giving us a break on the daily parking fee of $12, and she said she couldn't do that because it's not going to be that much of an inconvenience!

I'm just wondering if they are actively marketing the other place and want some more prospects to tour there.  Anyway, we've been looking forward to this trip for a year and want to stay on Coronado Island.  We have a two bedroom unit at CBR and it will be just the two of us. Any thoughts?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would say a big NEGATORY on that.  The difference between the CBR and the Carlsbad Seapointe  is the difference between Las Vegas and, well, ok, not Henderson but-maybe Boulder City.  As you point out one is centrally located to San Diego, the other not so.  Both are on the ocean (pretty much).  It sounds like they are overbooked to me (some other high rollers must be in town).  Mostly you won't be in the room anyway probably with so much to see and do so, just keep track of your IPODs! (Note:  If the other resort is not the Carlsbad Seapointe then disregard).


----------



## Karen G (Jan 9, 2010)

nightnurse613 said:


> (Note:  If the other resort is not the Carlsbad Seapointe then disregard).


 Must be the Seapointe--I added an "R" by mistake.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree, say no. Totally different places.
Liz


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 9, 2010)

Having stayed at CBR, the units are modest enough, and these renovations sound easy enough, I can't see it'd be all that much of an inconvenience.  I'd say to go ahead and stay there, and tell them they can "renovate" while you're out enjoying your SD visit.  Seapointe would be a much different vacation, and I don't think you'd enjoy it nearly as much, if only for the location.

I found the CBR staff to be very accommodating, so when you arrive, discuss these renovations with them in person.  Maybe they can give you a unit that is already renovated, so the whole thing is a wash.  I'm sure they get cancellations all the time, so they may even have an available unit they weren't expecting to be vacant while you were there.

Enjoy yourself,
Dave


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 9, 2010)

Karen G said:


> We've had our exchange for Coronado Beach Resort for a year and we're checking in tomorrow. Two days ago they called and said they would be doing some "renovations" at the resort and wanted to offer us a two-bedroom unit at the Carlsbad Seapointe resort instead of CBR.  We've already made a lot of plans for things we want to do and see in the immediate vicinity of the CBR and we don't want to stay elsewhere.
> 
> I'm just wondering if they are actively marketing the other place and want some more prospects to tour there.  Anyway, we've been looking forward to this trip for a year and want to stay on Coronado Island.  We have a two bedroom unit at CBR and it will be just the two of us. Any thoughts?



Seapointe is the closest of the sister resorts to Coronado Beach.  And since you're in a 2BR, it's easier to get swap a 2BR there than at Carlsbad Inn, which would be another sister resort.  

There is no real active sales at Seapointe.  It's all at GPP and Marbrisa.  Seapointe is newer than Coronado Beach but doesn't have the charm


----------



## Karen G (Jan 14, 2010)

*We love the CBR!*

We're here at the Coronado Beach Resort this week and we abolutely love this location! We're in room 307 which has a nice balcony overlooking Orange Ave., the Del Coronado Hotel, and a partial view of the beach/ocean. 

The renovations this week amounted to changing out bathtubs on three units on the second floor. Didn't impact us at all.  I'm so glad we didn't take their offer of a unit in Carlsbad.

The restaurant recommendations we got several weeks ago have been great. We went to Peohe's for lunch on Monday after returning by ferry from seeing the USS Midway in San Diego. (Highly recommend that museum, by the way) We ate at Miguel's Tuesday night and that was amazing.  For our anniversary dinner tomorrow we're going to the Coronado Boathouse.

Today we're going to play golf at the Coronado Golf Course and tonight we'll see the musical "A Joyful Noise" at the theater just a short walk from the timeshare. The weather has been splendid all week--yesterday was cloudy, but today it's back to perfect.  Lots of interesting houses to walk by and beautiful views & and a vibrant and interesting Orange Ave. to explore.

This has been one of our best RCI exchanges.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 14, 2010)

If the weather stays nice be sure to walk over to the Hotel del Coronado and have a drink at their bar up from the pool. Drinks are served in plastic glasses and very overpriced, but it's still worth it.


----------



## skimble (Jan 18, 2010)

The Carlsbad Seapointe is not like Henderson compared to Vegas central. The 2 bedroom Seapointe unit is pretty amazing-- nice jacuzzi tub, good size master, well decorated, and VERY comfortable.  If you're lucky enough to get an ocean view, there are great sunsets to view from your balcony.  
The CBR is just as amazing for it's location.  There is a major road right out in front, and the traffic noise is a factor.  In terms of being centrally located to San Diego, I Really like the Coronado Resort.  It's like being in a small town on the outskirts of a metropolis.  The island is not really an island, but it feels like one.  
Why they are doing this is perplexing, especially when I saw a 2 bedroom unit at CBR show on the last minute exchanges for the same week.  I really don't know where they found the inventory at CSR.  Overbooking happens, more often at the CSR than CBR I would venture.  CBR is a small resort and can't be overbooked as easily.  CSR is large, and they hedge on people leaving early and checking in late every week.  
I would stick with CBR.  If RCI overbooked, and they're giving you an option, stay where you booked (they'll try to cancel someone else.)  If it's GPR (Grand Pacific Resorts) that's trying to re-route you, that has me wondering-- how did they come up with that week, and who pays the fees?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 18, 2010)

skimble said:


> I would stick with CBR.


That's exactly what we did. See post #7 above. We're home now, but we had an absolutely wonderful time in Coronado.

Our unit, #307, faced Orange Ave. but traffic noise wasn't an issue. The sliding glass doors did a great job of blocking out the noise, plus it's not like you're on a freeway. There was little traffic after dark and we were out and about in the daytime.

I'm glad we are home this week because there are several storms forecast for San Diego--we're getting some rain here, too. Last week's weather there was just perfect all week.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 19, 2010)

Karen, welcome home.  Isn't CBR a fantastic gem of a timeshare?  Not terribly fancy, but quaint, comfortable, and a very accommodating staff.  And that location?  I loved it there.  Can't wait to go back.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Jan 19, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Karen, welcome home.  Isn't CBR a fantastic gem of a timeshare?  Not terribly fancy, but quaint, comfortable, and a very accommodating staff.  And that location?  I loved it there.  Can't wait to go back.
> 
> Dave


Yes, Dave, I totally agree.  CBR is a place I could return to again and again.


----------



## unomos (Feb 2, 2010)

*CBR Rentals*

I am very glad you got to end up staying at CBR, I love the look and feel of the property and the location is hard to beat. 

Just a heads up for those who do not want to exchange a week or don't have one to exchange in order to stay at CBR, Grand Pacific Resorts has their own rental "bonus time" network called www.ResorTime.com. As a timeshare owner, you can always find very cheap nightly rates at any of the GPR properties. You must be an owner at one of ResorTime.com's partner resorts to receive the low owner rates. As for you Karen, Pueblo Bonito Rose is a partner resort so you can easily book on ResorTime.com. 

As for the weather, you lucked out. San Diego was horrible after you left. Perfect timing!

Cheers,
Hansen


----------



## Karen G (Feb 2, 2010)

unomos said:


> As for you Karen, Pueblo Bonito Rose is a partner resort so you can easily book on ResorTime.com.



Thank you so much for that information!  I just signed up. We loved CBR so much and now we can go back sooner than 1-in-4 with RCI.


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Having stayed at both they offer completely different vacation experiences. Both nice but it depends what your plans are and what you wanted to do. You would never want to have to make that drive daily if your intent was to spend time in San Diego. Even though the units are nicer at Seapoint I liked the vacation experience better at Coronado and all the things in walking distance. I'm surprised they tried to make it seem they were comparable.


----------

